# BMC Demo @Sports Basement SV Nov 26



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Wanna ride the bikes that won the 2011 Tour de France? 

Then come to Sports Basement in Sunnyvale on Saturday, November 26 for our first BMC Bikes Demo. BMC will be here with their 60-bike demo fleet from 11am until 2pm. You will need your helmet, pedals, driver's license, credit card and will need to sign a waiver as well.

Sports Basement Sunnyvale is located at 1177 Kern Ave Sunnyvale CA 94085. Questions? call 408-732-0300 and ask for Branton or Alex. 

There will also be BMC demos at Sports Basement Walnut Creek on Sunday, November 27 and Sports Basement Presidio on Sunday, December 11.


----------



## waitingInSF (Nov 3, 2011)

This sounds great. Does anyone know how long someone is allowed to demo the bike? 15 minutes, 30 minutes? Has anyone done this before?


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi - I am getting a response from BMC and will let you know asap.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Sweet, I'll check out the BMC demo at "DubC" :thumbsup:


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi - you can demo the bike for the entire event if you want. It runs from 11a-2p so the only limit would be that you have to be back by 2p.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Humm, I have not seen any BMC bikes there. Is this new? I have seen some new Looks recently.


----------



## waitingInSF (Nov 3, 2011)

I was talking to a Sports Basement employee yesterday (one of their Sunday rides) and he did not know anything about the BMC demo day. He did say that Sports Basement was getting BMC next year and they recently added Look and Colnago.

So which bikes are people interested in trying? I want to demo a carbon bike with SRAM Force. I don't know that I'd necessarily go for their most expensive bike. I'd like to demo a bike that's on the high range of what I might buy or what I might buy if I won the lottery!

Can anyone suggest a good 10-20 mile route (near the Sports Basement Sunnyvale) to test the bike on? Some moderate climbs would be nice.


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi waitingInSF - we will have some 10-20 mile route sheets for you with moderate to brutal climbs.


----------



## waitingInSF (Nov 3, 2011)

How did it go this weekend? I'm looking to stop by the Sports Basement in San Francisco on Dec. 11. Which bikes did BMC bring out..were there enough to go around? Any promotional items like podium caps?


----------



## onebigbikeboy (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi - the demos at SV and WC went great. They had all bikes except timemachines and there are plenty to go around. they have random schwag....I am not sure if they will have podium caps or not at Pre. Hope you have a good time on the 11th.


----------



## waitingInSF (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the San Francisco Sports Basement having BMC Demo Day on the 11th? Nobody in the Presidio store knows anything about it. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## woodthegreat (Dec 13, 2011)

the demo on the 4th was excellent. The race machine was superbly stiff but didn't blow me away. The 29er FS mountain bike DID!


----------



## woodthegreat (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope there are more demos to come in the bay area.


----------

